# excision of abdominal wall fistula



## rgrimes (Jun 13, 2011)

Dr. excised wound fistula tract in the abdomen. He went down through the subcutaneous tissue down to fascia. The scar tissue, the fascia and the fistula tract were all removed. 

He says the size of the defect is 30 cm length, 12 cm width, 30 cm depth.

What code(s) would best describe this procedure?

Is it removal of benign lesion (11406) or debridement (11043-11047).

If it is the 11043-11047, how do you figure out the square centimeters so we know how many units to bill for additional sq cm?

Thank you for your time in advance. 

Ruth Ann


----------



## moodiework (Jun 13, 2011)

*excision of leson*

this is a good one.. looking over the details, if a scar tissue is defined or closely related to a lesion then 11406 is best if not then  i would use one of the 11043 codes




rgrimes said:


> Dr. excised wound fistula tract in the abdomen. He went down through the subcutaneous tissue down to fascia. The scar tissue, the fascia and the fistula tract were all removed.
> 
> He says the size of the defect is 30 cm length, 12 cm width, 30 cm depth.
> 
> ...


----------



## mjewett (Jun 14, 2011)

I would use code 22901


----------

